# Bosch POF 52 confusion



## farrovia (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi,
I'm new to routers and to this forum - I know it's not good form to join and ask for help straightaway, but I want help understanding something.
For info, I'm in the UK.
I inherited a Bosch POF 52 a few years back from my late father in law. He'd used it for various things, so the problem I'm having must have been overcome. Of course, it's all to do with the collet...
The router body says to use a 6mm collet, the manual says 6mm/1/4".
I've ignored the router for a few years, but started looking at what I might do with it a few months back. My first action was to forcefully insert a bit and break the collet that he had.
After that I measured things - all of the router bits that came with it have a 1/4" stem. There were none from his workshop of 6mm.
I assumed the collet was 1/4" and today bought a Bosch collet 1/4" 2608570048.
It's too big to fit into the router.

So my questions are :
If I buy a 6mm collet the router is technically usable but only with 6mm bits. Is buying 6mm bits in the UK a viable way forward?
Are there any 6mm to 1/4" adapters that he might have used and that I might have missed when clearing his workshop?
I'll put the brand new collet on Ebay if there's no viable way forward.
Would the remainder be of use to anyone on here ? (you pay the postage from Dorset, UK). 
For info, it has the base/plunge plate and fences, etc., spins up nicely and looks to be in generally good condition.

Hopefully I've explained clearly but do ask questions.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Farrovia, welcome.
please note that 6mm and 1/4" collets are not interchangeable, nor is there an adapter. They are two separate collets. You correctly show the internal diameter for 1/4"as greater than 6mm. A 1/4" shaft can therefore not be forced into a 6mm collet (as you found out)- the tolerances are (or should be) quite tight.
I suspect you were sold the wrong collet for that model. The European models of routers generally come with a metric collet, but an Imperial collet is usually available on request. The collet pictured clearly does not belong to that machine.
If you decide to go for a 6mm collet, Bosch itself sells 6mm-shafted bits, worst-case available from Amazon.


----------



## farrovia (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi Biagio and Old55,
Thanks for your messages, appreciated - but they reinforce my mystery in a way though _*(how did my father-in-law use this router to make the things I remember him making...?).*_
The collet I bought is from Bosch, marked for the POF 52 and the part number is 2608570048 - there is also a 6mm one for the POF 52 (part num 2608570047). 
Given the scarcity of 6mm bits in the UK I'll dump and replace the router and Ebay the collet to recoup a few pounds.

Does anyone want the router for spares? All in good nick, with guides, plunger base, etc - just pick up from Poole in Dorset UK or pay postage to your address.

Thanks all for your help, I'll be back when I've bought a new router and will probably need advice for my first project - a solid body electric guitar.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

One last thought: is there perhaps a remnant of a broken collet stuck in the shaft of the router? The part number appears to be correct.
The router itself may be a bit lightweight for what you plan to do, so you may want to upgrade anyway, but these small routers come in handy for fine detail work (like inlaying decorative banding around the edge of a guitar body, if that is your thing).
If you search for POF 52 on this site, you will see that the question came up in years gone by. One post suggested contacting Bosch consumer tools support in UK, perhaps they can give you the correct shaft internal diameter and shaft length (in case part of it broke off, although it does not look altered in your photo).


----------



## farrovia (Jul 7, 2021)

Thanks for that thought - but no, I've checked and double checked, no sign of any foreign body in the shaft.
I reckon that I missed a container of 6mm bits when clearing the workshop, but years too late now. Time for it to go and for me to treat myself to a new router. 
I'll hold on to the POF 52 for a few weeks in case anyone might want it.
Advice has been appreciated, I'll pop back here for tips and ideas as projects unfold. Thanks.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Router bit shafts are a nightmare with both metric and imperial being available.
UK and America still uses 1/4 and 1/2"". Europe uses 6mm, 8 mm and 12mm.

I have 1/4", 3/8", 1/2", 8mm, and 12 mm bits. All need their own adaptors.
To be honest, a new 1/4" router in the UK is so cheap its not worth attempting to repair yours. Bin it. And go look for a KATSU 1/4" if you want a small hand held router, or move up to a 1/2" router if you are going to do a lot of woodwork


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day farrovia,, welcome to the forum.


----------



## C5-Drammen (Apr 11, 2013)

Dear Farrovia,

If you have not already got your collect here's british site that sells "all" spare parts for Bosch and other brand: 





Miles Tool & Machinery Centre


Power & hand tools, spare parts, attachments & accessories from major brands shipping within the UK and Europe. Family run, leading UK supplier since 1970.




www.mtmc.co.uk




(Miles tool & machinery). They are very good!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I had a POF52 for MANY years during which time it did a lot of work. The only reason that I sold it was that I couldn't resist buying a Makita RTO700CX3 which wasn't available as a kit here in Australia so I bought it from America and locally a 240volt to 220 volt step down transformer. Because I'm no longer fit enough to continue my hobby I'm in the precess of giving away the total contents of my shed to family and friends and the first to go to a good friend a few weeks ago was the RTO700CX3.
Since the shots of the shed were taken, the radial arm saw was replaced with a 12" Bosch glide saw and a slow speed grinder. The last shot is part of the advert when I sold the POF 52. Happy days.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I had a POF52 for MANY years during which time it did a lot of work. The only reason that I sold it was that I couldn't resist buying a Makita RTO700CX3 which wasn't available as a kit here in Australia so I bought it from America and locally a 240volt to 220 volt step down transformer. Because I'm no longer fit enough to continue my hobby I'm in the precess of giving away the total contents of my shed to family and friends and the first to go to a good friend a few weeks ago was the RTO700CX3.
> Since the shots of the shed were taken, the radial arm saw was replaced with a 12" Bosch glide saw and a slow speed grinder. The last shot is part of the advert when I sold the POF 52. Happy days.


Hi Harry, sorry to hear that you are stepping back from the shed.

You have been an inspiration to many on the forum, although I am sure you will continue to inter act with the forum...

PS Maree went to the hospital today and is allowed to stop using the sling. I may be out of a job, if this keeps up....LOL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Harry, sorry to hear that you are stepping back from the shed.
> 
> You have been an inspiration to many on the forum, although I am sure you will continue to inter act with the forum...
> 
> PS Maree went to the hospital today and is allowed to stop using the sling. I may be out of a job, if this keeps up....LOL


Thank you James for your kind words, as I posted to Biagio, whilst starting threads is too difficult, I shall answer any and all questions raised by members.
I really am pleased to hear the good news about Maree and I'm certain that you won't be unhappy being out of a job! We must have a chat soon. Cheers for now, Harry


----------

